# who's form to pick?



## asmith4

which form would you all go with on a 7 3/4 x 24 1/2 early november kansas deer with a semi sneak position?


----------



## M.Magis

I’m sure everyone has their favorites. I prefer the Mckenzie 6500 myself


----------



## breiner11

Look into Revolution. They have great detail and look really good on Midwest big bodied bucks. Their total concept forms with Joe Meder symmetry set eyes are great. I just mounted this one on their relaxed sweep semi sneak 21" neck and 7.5 eye to nose. Really shows off the body and detail.


----------



## Brian811

Nice mount


----------



## D.Price

I'm kinda partial to Gene Smith's WO5 Semi Upright position.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

asmith4 said:


> which form would you all go with on a 7 3/4 x 24 1/2 early november kansas deer with a *semi sneak* position?


I'm pretty sure that last one isn't a semi-sneak. 

For a large necked deer like that I would use an Ohio or a Mears. Both of these manufacturers SS manikins really have a bull neck look, much more so than say a Mck6500. Here is a small Mears, I think it was 21".


----------



## asmith4

i have used mears and mckenzie. i think mckenzie has a thinner face but i havent been doing it all that long. i see talk about revolution and coombs but have never used either.
thanks for the opinions and keep them coming


----------



## Matt D

This one is on a mears, and it was 24" at the ears, but I am partial to Hilton Eppley's forms. They are a really nice form to work with.


----------



## JerseyJays

these 2 are ben mears... 
23.5" neck



























I believe this is one of mine on a Mck 6500.. (my favorite to mount on, although i choose the MEARS when customers come in all excited about the neck size LOL)


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Matt D said:


> This one is on a mears, and it was 24" at the ears, but I am partial to Hilton Eppley's forms. They are a really nice form to work with.
> View attachment 1155234


Matt, that is sweeeeet!!


----------



## Deer Mount

McKenzie 6500 is a classic for good reasons, its one of my favorites. The Ben Mears have awsome necks but I dont like the heads on them. Matt Thompsen has some nice looking semi sneaks also. Tru Fit forms out of Utah makes some real nice pedistal forms, I think I'll be using one of them on my next personal mount. Just my 2 cents Good Luck.


----------



## asmith4

Timberland that neck looks huge for a 21"! I just did a 21" on a mckenzie and it looks skinny. Matt that is a nice mount. I was told Matt thomoson don't fit Kansas deer very well. all the mounts on here are looking good.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

asmith4 said:


> Timberland that neck looks huge for a 21"! I just did a 21" on a mckenzie and it looks skinny. Matt that is a nice mount. I was told Matt thomoson don't fit Kansas deer very well. all the mounts on here are looking good.


Yeah, they really have a thick look to them. Here is another angle. Unlike Deer Mount I really like the looks of the Mears heads. They have a detailed jaw line, just the right amount of roman nose like a mature buck, and the noses actually fit the skin, instead of being way to small like the 6500's often are.


----------



## asmith4

Thanks again! I looked at that deer on your website and he looks thick from all angles! Ha! I'm thinking mears but have heard Coombs is really good for Midwest and am seeing the revolution looks good too. How do those two compare if you know? Oh yours and reiners deer look good on this site and the taxidermy.net website haha!!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I've not mounted on the Revolutions. Coombs are okay, some of them better than others. My favorite SS is the Ohio Taxidermy Supply but they are very limited in sizes.


----------



## M.Magis

I should have mentioned that I adjust the head of the 6500. As mentioned, they’re too narrow for my liking.


----------



## lthfp

Gene Smiths W057323 is a great form for the large frame Kansas deer. I mounted a very large Kansas deer on one from last season and was very pleased with the form. If you have never mounted on Genes forms you definitely should give them a try.


----------

